# New Faux Help



## the_b1ues (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey people im new to this forum and just have a quick question im currently an apprentice painter in the uk. (Regular painting). And i was just curious as to how i would get into the decorative/broken colour effects area of painting?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

the_b1ues said:


> Hey people im new to this forum and just have a quick question im currently an apprentice painter in the uk. (Regular painting). And i was just curious as to how i would get into the decorative/broken colour effects area of painting?


The best way is to spend your apprenticeship under someone that does that trade for a living (that is how I got my start). If you do it that way the attention to detail is much greater then the alternative which is a 1-2 week class taught by an experienced finisher. The difference is day and night in what you will learn and once on your own you will have an edge above all others in your field.
Now with that said, stay with the company as long as you can and make sure to fufill the apprenticeship as you will be happy you did when you are out on your own. Hands on training by someone good at what they do is always better then a 1-2 week workshop!


----------



## the_b1ues (Jul 22, 2010)

ok so ill finished my apprentiship then sort out the next step after


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> The best way is to spend your apprenticeship under someone that does that trade for a living


Listen up folks. This is right from the horses mouth.

Look at the mastery of Foil Effects work. Got any doubts?

I think spending your apprenticeship under a successful tradesman/company is the best way to learn ANY trade skill, be it painting, or auto mechanic.

The proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> Listen up folks. This is right from the horses mouth.
> 
> Look at the mastery of Foil Effects work. Got any doubts?
> 
> ...


LC - I am pretty sure Foil is talking about specialty type of projects not painting in general. 

"I think spending your apprenticeship under a successful tradesman/company is the best way to learn ANY trade skill, be it painting, or auto mechanic.

The proof is in the pudding as they say." Quoted by LC.

^^^ I am pretty sure Foil does not apply your ideal ways to "ANY" general trade - such as painting. JMO.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

KLaw said:


> LC - I am pretty sure Foil is talking about specialty type of projects not painting in general.
> 
> "I think spending your apprenticeship under a successful tradesman/company is the best way to learn ANY trade skill, be it painting, or auto mechanic.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to imply that Foil Effects shared my view that the best way to learn trades like painting and or auto mechanic was to apprentice under an accomplished tradesman or business.

That is where my wording "I think" prior to those examples comes into play.

My point was that here you have an obvious master of his trade, and he recommends that the best way to master the trade is to apprentice under another person who does that trade for a living.

Obviously the system works. And what you have is not just an average tradesman giving that advice, but an exceptional one.

I personally can't see how that same method of producing the best tradesmen doesn't apply to every trade.

I wasn't claiming to know Foil Effects view on the best way to learn other trades, but if you want me to speculate, I wouldn't be surprised if he thought it applied to other trades as well.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dude, foileffects pwns all on faux. Bottom line. Do some searching on this forum. His knowledge and expertise is so much more than 99% of us on here.. seriously.. Kev.. that is what LC was talking about.. see before you got here, Foileffects was dazzling us for quite some time with his techniques.. and experience that he freely gives.. (even though I told him he was crazy for doing so ...


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Honestly it makes no difference what trade you are in or even if you just want to decorate cupcakes for a living... We do what we love and if we dont then we are in the wrong business.

Once we find our job that we want say painting, you are always best to work under someone that loves and cares about what they do. Money shouldnt ever be the leading force behind it. If you love what you do then mastering comes later down the road but is very worthwhile to work for. The trick to mastering anything is practice, practice, practice! Learn from your mistakes but if the mistake turns out in your favor then remember how you did it. Trust me when I say no one starts today and is on there own tomorrow. The ones that watch HGTV and say to themselves I can do that are the problem not the cure. It is a long road from beginner to being good at something and trust me you can always be better and you can always learn more... 

So yes painting, drywall, plastering, faux, dancing, cup cake making, cake decorator or whatever needs to be learned from someone that can teach you where you can learn and carry it on.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Of course "what he said" to everything Foil Posted but particularly this:



FoilEffects said:


> Money shouldnt ever be the leading force behind it. If you love what you do


:notworthy:

Love what you do means you take pride in your work, and you actually enjoy the result.

If you want to achieve excellence, then truly getting joy from the fact that a customer is BEAMING with the job you did is key.

And also that you are BEAMING from the job you did, that it actually gives you satisfaction to do an excellent job.

I love driving past a house I painted. I put a little piece of my soul in every house I paint.

And every time I drive past a house I painted and see the clean lines, and uniform application, and deep color from getting a couple really solid coats on the body and trim, it actually makes me feel good inside.

And the same every time I go inside a structure or house I painted.

This is really how to achieve excellence is to care about the end result.

The money is not the prime motivating factor, but ironically, when you care enough to get as good as Foil Effects is, then the money comes.

The same is true for music or art.

The true legends are the bands who never compromise their music to sell records, but still top the charts any way, just because their music has so much integrity and sincerity.


----------

